# Landot Noir



## AlFulchino (Nov 4, 2011)

i realize this is a shot in the dark, but hey who knows..i am looking for some juice to try some trials on landot noir..if anyone has any leads, please send a note...thanks!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 4, 2011)

Sorry I have not heard of this kind before.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 7, 2011)

Sorry, i do not know anybody that sells the grapes. There is a local NJ winery that make a landot noir and I have tasted it several times. I have to say that it was very good!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 7, 2011)

We have three growers in the area that grow them. We quit carrying it this year I was told.


----------



## AlFulchino (Nov 7, 2011)

thanks...John do you know the name of the winery?


----------



## JohnT (Nov 8, 2011)

AlFulchino said:


> thanks...John do you know the name of the winery?



I believe its call the ALBA winery.


----------



## AlFulchino (Nov 8, 2011)

thank you!


----------

